# Frage zum Einrichten von XEN

## barthi

Hallo!

Ich habe zur Zeit einen Rechner mit Windows XP.

Ich würde das ganze jetzt gerne so umstellen, dass ich in einer anderen Partition Gentoo als Server installiere und dann das bestehende XP-System als virtuellen Client einbinde.

Kann ich das machen, oder muss man dafür zuerst Linux mit XEN installieren und danach Windows XP neu installieren?

Danke,

Barthi

----------

## Bitspyer

Hm. also, meines Wissens ist das nicht möglich. Mit VMware hab ich das mal versucht, aber mir dann mein XP zerschossen.

Hintergrund ist, das die meiste Hardware in einer VM gekapselt wird und eine Standard-Hardware angeboten wird.

Windows läuft unter XEN auch nur in der HVM Variante. Du musst also einen VT oder Pacifica Prozessor haben.

----------

## barthi

Meine Hardware unterstützt Virtualisierung. Das ist also kein Problem.

Wie würde es denn mit VMWare funzen?

Hast du da ein HowTo?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

soweit ich weis, kann man auch eine Windowspartition anlegen und diese dann booten. Performancetechnisch soll das aber langsamer laufen als die Imagevariante. Ich habe ein Image erzeugt. Das geht recht einfach.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## barthi

Aha, ok. Und wie genau hast du das mit dem Image gemacht?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

so zum Beispiel:

```

dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/xen/domU-gentoo bs=1M seek=4095 count=1

```

Habe ich vom Howto aus dem Gentoo Wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xen_and_Gentoo

MfG. Stefan

----------

## holgi1789

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> [...] Performancetechnisch soll das aber langsamer laufen als die Imagevariante. Ich habe ein Image erzeugt. Das geht recht einfach.
> 
> 

 

Das bezieht sich auf alte Xen-Versionen. Es sollte keinen großen Performance-Unterschied zwischen Image und Partition bestehen. Allerdings besteht natürlich die Gefahr, dass die Partition beim verkleinern zerschossen wird.

Wie hier schon angedeutet. Linux muss das Host (genauer dom0)-System sein. Win läuft in vollvirtualisiert als unpriviligierte domU.

Gruß,

Holger

----------

